# Grain Bins... (O scale)



## JRich52804 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi, I just wanted to share something I came across. The farm store Rural King has some toys on their website at discounted prices and I found these which I plan to add to my layout.

This is the set that I got, it has 3 grain bins, a machine shed, a semi with grain trailer, and a combine









http://www.ruralking.com/barn-set-w-machine-shed.html


I was not for sure the scale that this is in because there is little information about it on their website. I used the ask a question feature, but got no response. However, the following item also available on their page is for 3 grain semi's and 1 grain bin. I can clearly read on the box in this picture that it is 1:43 scale (close to O scale) and it appears to be the same semi in both sets. So, I bought the first set with the 3 grain bins and one semi. It was a very reasonable price. (Plus you can use the discount code thefind3 for a little extra $ off (not much though). 










http://www.ruralking.com/farm-hauler-set-1-43-w-grain-bin.html



I am preparing to add on a new section to my layout and decided to go with some kind of grain operation. I bough a lionel Grain elevator, and I will use the items from this set too.

I also am thinking about getting the MTH small country store (Loui's philly style subs) and making new signs for it, turning it into a grain and feed store.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Years ago I bought a lot of 8 Indian motorcycles built by New Ray.

They are nicely detailed die-cast, very nice.



Nice find thanks for sharing.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Ummm...That's not a combine it's a silage chopper
I knew those years of working on a dairy farm would pay off!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Good find, they'll look good on the layout.


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

arrggg, this place is always making me go look something up...:laugh:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forage_harvester 

"A forage harvester (also known as a silage harvester, forager or chopper) is a farm implement that harvests forage plants to make silage. Silage is grass, corn or other plant that has been chopped into small pieces, and compacted together in a storage silo, silage bunker, or in silage bags. The silage is then fermented to provide feed for livestock. Haylage is a similar process to silage but using grass which has dried."


----------

